# Janine Jansen's next



## jamzky

I am very impressed by Janine Jansen. I got her playing Bruch and Tchaikovsky and what I love about her is the mixture of fragile tremolo and fiery passion. I wondered if anyone knows what she is due to release next. I can't find the info on her website - it's an internal server problem. She performed Dvorak's concerto with the Chicago Symphony recently - maybe that will be recorded too? I like this concerto quite a lot. 

J


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Hi jamzky, her Bruch is indeed stunning and I was also absolutely blown away by it.


----------



## ecg_fa

I don't know what's next, but I def. look forward to hearing it too. I love her 
Bach album too a lot, and the recent Tschaikovsky. One of these days I'll get the recent live
Shostakovich Piano Quintet album too-- with Yuri Bashmet/Micha Maisky-- she plays on
that.

Ed


----------



## jamzky

Oh I didn't know about the Shostakovich album. Thanks for the tip.  I wonder what you guys think of Hilary Hahn, they could be mentioned together for obvious reasons. I have a few of Hahn's recordings I just do not get any of the same passion from Hahn as I get from Jansen. Hahn seems a bit too impeccable or something.

Also Ms Jansen's in the playing of the finale of Tchaikovsky's concerto she just gets so 'into it'. Hard to put into words. I was blown away by the Bruch too, Ciel.

We'll keep on the look out for something new. I don't have her playing Bach. I want that romantic side that she seems to thrive at. If you are interested here is a link to Youtube of her playing 'The Lark Ascending', I understand if you find this music a bit cheesy. It's not to everyone's taste but just listen to how she handles the opening phrases. Again, no words can express this.






J


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

jamzky, if you want a really romantic and emotional Hilary Hahn, go for her Mendelssohn violin concerto. I also liked her Sibelius. I guess she deserves a separate thread and it already exists here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/1514-hilary-hahn-cds.html


----------



## jamzky

I haven't heard Hahn playing Mendelssohn. I will check that. I have the Sibelius. 
I'd like to hear Janine Jansen play Barber and Walton (Prokofiev would be interesting too). Time will tell.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

I just placed the cover of her Mendelssohn album in her own thread:

http://www.talkclassical.com/1514-hilary-hahn-cds.html

Let's not discuss them both here as they both played Mendelssohn and could get mixed up at some point.


----------



## jamzky

hi again, 

Janine Jansen's next release, from what I've discovered on the net, is her playing the Beethoven and Britten concertos. Never was a big fan of the Beethoven. I know the Britten, that will be very interesting to hear.


----------



## Jaime77

Wow, people are so interested that nobody bothered to reply


----------



## Jaime77

Janine Jansen is brilliant. Pity there are not as many posts here as the Hahn Thread.


----------



## Misakichi_mx

I really loved Janine Jansen's Tchaikovsky! I was completely blown away but I heard her recent Beethoven-Britten CD and I didn't think it was that good, I liked the Britten very much, but expected more of the Beethoven (my favorite version of that one is still the one recorded by Arthur Grumiaux and the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra)


----------



## LatinClassics

I'm not too keen on Jansen's playing. I prefer Hilary Hahn...since we're talking about young violinists. Hahn's recording of Barber's "Violin Concerto" is really one of the finest I've heard...and I've heard almost all of them: Stern, Perlman, Bell (who is a very good in this concerto), Shaham, among others.


----------



## emiellucifuge

I saw her playing the Beethoven in the Concertgebouw with Paavo Jarvi, it was quite boring to be honest.


----------



## Jaime77

I find Beethoven's violin concerto boring anyway. I wouldn't put that down to Ms. Jansen. In fact if she can't make it electric then who can? I am not a fan of Paavo Jarvi either. 

I am going to hear her in Dublin playing violin sonatas by Bartok, Brahms and Mozart. I have little doubt the Brahms will be beautiful. It is her tone. Also her fire in the Bartok should be well worth it. 

Jai


----------



## Jaime77

LatinClassics said:


> I'm not too keen on Jansen's playing. I prefer Hilary Hahn...since we're talking about young violinists. Hahn's recording of Barber's "Violin Concerto" is really one of the finest I've heard...and I've heard almost all of them: Stern, Perlman, Bell (who is a very good in this concerto), Shaham, among others.


Hahn's Barber is amazing yes but somehow she leaves me cold in most of her other performances where Jansen moves me. I don't know why, Jansen's sound just captivates me.

J


----------

